# deer season slowdown?



## Bank Stalker (Nov 23, 2009)

New to this forum, just wondering if the bowfishing section warms up when deer season is over?
Steve


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Seems to me like its pretty slow in here most the time...


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes, it should. Not been on here for awhile, so I'll be checking in a little more often now.


----------

